# Who is the Rolls Royce of holsters?



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello friends,

First off - Happy Thanksgiving. Hope everyone is healthy and safe.

Ok - quick question, who makes the highest quality holster as far as functionality and quality of material?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Matt Del Fatti.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First off - Happy Thanksgiving. Hope everyone is healthy and safe.
> 
> ...


There is no answer to that, just personal preference. There are LOTS of good holster makers, but no one is "the best."

Plus, you need to decide what you want before we can give suggestions....

Kydex? Leather?

Will you carry OWB or IWB?


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

I would like leather and I will carry on my side 👍😀.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> I would like leather and I will carry on my side 👍😀.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


There are still so many good makers out there. I would not spend too much until you find out what you like, too. Everyone has their preference. My favorite may not be yours.

Also, with that steel framed Beretta 92X you have, a standard 92 leather holster may or may not fit, because of the frame safety. However, leather will stretch, unlike kydex.

Finding a holster that fits that gun is the 1st challenge. I would do some Google searches and find some places that make a holster for your gun. THEN list some of the choices and get some advice. 

While it is a 92 variant, you may have issues finding a carry holster for that gun from some holster makers.

You will hear this from many people and also read this in gun magazines all the time... Most people who carry end up with tons of holsters over time. 

Also, some of the high end holster makers can having wait times of many months too.

Now, if you will be carrying that PX4 Compact instead of that steel framed 92x, that opens up a lot more options for you.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

I'm old school and only use OWB leather holsters with thumb snaps. My go to holsters are Bianchi/Safariland or DeSantis leather. Tagua also makes a decent OWB leather holster.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Tucker Gun Leather- their holsters are pieces of art.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Mitch Rosen.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Alte Schule said:


> Tagua also makes a decent OWB leather holster.


Years ago, I bougt a Tagua holster at the local gunshop that you know very well. It was one of the 1st holsters I had ever bought at Champion. WAY too stiff. And the leather - wow, it was made horrendously. I would never buy one of them again, personally. Worst holster I ever bought.

I used to like Craft holsters, but I noticed that some of their OWB holsters tilt the gun outward, and they print too much because of that. It really came down to the model gun they were made for. Some worked better than others. I would not recommend them, however.

Honestly - for someone that is JUST starting t carry, and does not yet know what he wants, I'd recommend a Galco holster. I may get a ribbing by some here, but they make good stuff. Many of my very first holsters were Galco OWB holsters in the 1990s. I bet he can find one for that PX4 compact he just ordered. They have models with retention straps and without.

Plus, if you don't like it - everyone knows the brand, so it's easy to resell. I think it's silly to spend more $ than a OWB Galco until you figure out how you will carry and how much you like your new gun.

Gould and Goodrich is also another good brand to try - I've owned a could of those. A little better than Galco, IMHO, for around the same price...

Bianchi makes good stuff too - just not as pretty as Galco and Gould and Goodrich.

Realize that most OWB holsters will need some break in. Usually, you wrap the gun in a walmart/grocery bag, and shove the gun into the holster. Do that for a few days, and it will stretch the holster for the gun.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

I found a nice one for my Beretta Bobcat on Amazon. This is a stock photo. Not my gun. $40 from Barsony. Nice leather and available in a few colors. I never carry in public but I do feel safer having it when I'm camping or sometimes when I'm hiking. I've never needed it though.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have some good news and some bad news. First the good news there are a lot of good holster makers out there to chose from. Now the the inbetween news you will need to find a good belt to support your holster. Now the bad news like most of us you will end up with a box of holster that seemed just right but soon learned they weren't. Holsters are more personal than your shoes, so good luck finding your best holster.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> ... you will end up with a box of holster that seemed just right but soon learned they weren't. Holsters are more personal than your shoes, so good luck finding your best holster.


Yep, that's what I said above too. Most people end up with a ton of them over time.... It's not a one and done deal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Assuming the original poster is going with the PX4 compact he just ordered - Galco makes the FLETCH for the fullsize PX4. It will work fine for the compact PX4. You'll just have a quarter of an inch of empty space at the bottom of the holster, but the holster is open anyway.

I have owned SEVERAL FLETCH holsters for many guns over the years. They are good holsters, and they don't flex outwards to make the gun print more, like many other brands do. I can say that for sure. I've had holsters from other companies - and you can have 2 of the exact same model, but made for different guns.... And one of them tilts the handle of the gun out too much.... Then it prints horrendously.

Gould and Goodrich also makes this holster for the fullsize PX4 - which will work fine for the PX4 compact:








Amazon.com : Gould & Goodrich B803-PX4 Gold Line Three Slot Pancake Holster (Black) Fits BERETTA PX4. : Gun Holsters : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Gould & Goodrich B803-PX4 Gold Line Three Slot Pancake Holster (Black) Fits BERETTA PX4. : Gun Holsters : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





I have owned this exact same holster years ago - If I remember right, it was for a Walther P99. Worked great. Cheaper than Galco too.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Finding an optimal holster is an individual thing and usually takes a lot of trial and error. For example, for a 1911 IWB solution, I prefer Don Hume over Mitch Rosen, and the former is a fraction of the latter's cost. Just works better for me.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

lz33w7 said:


> I would like leather and I will carry on my side 👍😀.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


Well then....I'll tell you my favorite- of course your mileage may vary:
I like UBG holsters (Ugly Bald Guy). He makes several types of leather holsters- and my all time favorite is the "Regulator". It is a "snap" scabbard that has loops that go around your belt and snap in place. Easy on and off. I have 3!
But he has several different holsters- and they are all good- the down side: he doesn't make them til you order- so delivery time is a few weeks.
Price range- $70-for most and up to $110 for fancy stuff.




Home | UBG Holsters


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Well then....I'll tell you my favorite- of course your mileage may vary:
> I like UBG holsters (Ugly Bald Guy). He makes several types of leather holsters- and my all time favorite is the "Regulator". It is a "snap" scabbard that has loops that go around your belt and snap in place. Easy on and off. I have 3!
> But he has several different holsters- and they are all good- the down side: he doesn't make them til you order- so delivery time is a few weeks.
> Price range- $70-for most and up to $110 for fancy stuff.
> ...


That Regulator looks interesting. I may have to get one.

EDIT - Looks like he doesn't make holsters for Shields.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That Regulator looks interesting. I may have to get one.
> 
> EDIT - Looks like he doesn't make holsters for Shields.


I just sent him an email.... Maybe he can do a Shield. He stated to contact him if the model isn't shown.... I like the snap holsters too


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah- I see Shield 9, 40, and also EZ on the list- right about in the middle......


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Years ago, I bougt a Tagua holster at the local gunshop that you know very well. It was one of the 1st holsters I had ever bought at Champion. WAY too stiff. And the leather - wow, it was made horrendously. I would never buy one of them again, personally. Worst holster I ever bought.


Have the exact opposite opinion of Tagua. Yeah they are stiff but that's what I like and the leather, IMO, is decent enough for the price. I bought my first one a couple of years ago (I have two) and I'm thinking they might have better quality control now then they did years ago.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Yeah- I see Shield 9, 40, and also EZ on the list- right about in the middle......


I missed it. He wrote me back and confirmed.

Now, I am debating whether or not to order it 

I don't really need it, but I want it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Alte Schule said:


> Have the exact opposite opinion of Tagua. Yeah they are stiff but that's what I like and the leather, IMO, is decent enough for the price. I bought my first one a couple of years ago (I have two) and I'm thinking they might have better quality control now then they did years ago.


The one I had would stick me in my side and hurt. It was the retention strap. Never had a holster do that to me before... Ever.

The leaver was so hard and stiff.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This is why we have a box full of holsters.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> This is why we have a box full of holsters.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

tony pasley said:


> This is why we have a box full of holsters.


Yeah, me too. But when I go looking for a particular holster, it never seems to be in that box.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello forum,

Fantastic intel…thank you very much. I have a lot of research to do.

Does not seem like this will be an easy task. Pistol is still in the shipping container and won’t be available until Monday.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> ...and my all time favorite is the "Regulator".


I was actually just about to order this today. But, I compared it to my favorite holster. The gun sits lower on the Regulator compared to this holster I already have (see below) - if you look where the trigger guard is in relationship to the belt snaps. So, gonna pass. I wish the gun sat a tiny bit higher...

But, the sweat guard is nice on the Regulator too...


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Lots of good makers out there today ... it's hard to pick just one .

Doc Barranti - Barranti Leather Co. LLC
El Paso Saddlery 
Bianchi ... yes they are not high end but the leather is good , workmanship decent and prices affordable . My last one is made in Mexico but they do good leather work in Mexico and I could afford the cost . All of my favorite holsters are marked Bianchi ... take a look if price is a consideration .
Gary


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First off - Happy Thanksgiving. Hope everyone is healthy and safe.
> 
> ...


I own a BUNCH of TAGUA Holsters. IWB / OWB I feel they are the Best Value in a holster. For Quality.....I will buy GALCO but ONLY if I can buy them at a reasonable price. I found they are some of the Best holsters on the market however they are pretty pricey. I will NEVER buy a TAGUA Paddle Holster as they are very Flimsy and will only buy GALCO in a Paddle Holster (My Opinion) Holsters are very subjective and everyone has their opinions. I like to believe I buy the Best Quality that I can afford and that's another reason I look for GALCO when they go on Sale. I don't believe in Paying TOO much for a Big Name Holster when I can buy a few real nice holsters and have variety with what and how I carry.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

lz33w7 said:


> I would like leather and I will carry on my side 👍😀.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


Me too!
Except my body doesn't like that any more. I have switched to a Phlster Enigma holster. It has a separate, concealed, holster belt that the IWB holster is attached to. Since the weight doesn't ride on my hip anymore, my body has stopped complaining. Really easy to carry and hide: in the winter I wear vest/jackets and in the summer I wear untucked shirts.
Beware of the creeping age; enjoy the little things your young-ish age permits you to do!


----------



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First off - Happy Thanksgiving. Hope everyone is healthy and safe.
> 
> ...


This is a subject that can never be answered since it's too relative. Holsters are a personal choice and what works for one person may not work for another.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BigGun1911 said:


> This is a subject that can never be answered since it's too relative. Holsters are a personal choice and what works for one person may not work for another.


Yes 

Even we can't agree what is best among ourselves. It is trial and error.


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> There are still so many good makers out there. I would not spend too much until you find out what you like, too. Everyone has their preference. My favorite may not be yours.
> 
> Also, with that steel framed Beretta 92X you have, a standard 92 leather holster may or may not fit, because of the frame safety. However, leather will stretch, unlike kydex.
> 
> ...


High Noon, but, for your purpose, I suggest you contact El Paso Saddlery. They will make you a darn fine holster that fits.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

Urban carry is my go to


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Thank you everyone, in retrospect, I should be asking who has the best leather and craftsmanship. I realize there may be a lot of options out there but wasn’t sure. This has been an excellent thread.

Thank you everyone!

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Bugleboy (Aug 22, 2012)

Tucker Gunleather. Leather Holsters | Custom Gun Holster | Tucker Gun Leather


----------



## Bugleboy (Aug 22, 2012)

Make sure you are hunting for a high-quality gun belt as well.Tucker makes those also.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

For most of my semi-automatics, I prefer a Don Hume JIT as works both on the strong-arm and weak-arm sides. They're minimal hosters but I have found over decades that they hold the gun securely with no straps. I also have one High Noon holster that is well-made but rarely carried as I prefer the JITs.

I also prefer holsters that blend in rather than showy which might draw attention. To me, subtlety is my friend while carrying. 

I also use a good vertical shoulder holster. In jacket weather, it's my first choice. 

I have a vintage Bucheimer Clark Leather Shoulder Holster #154 that works great. It was made for K frame S&Ws, but I've used it for both the CZ75b and CZ97b automatics. Mine is 47 years old and looks great and it is as solid as the day I bought it in 1975 for police work.

I wanted another just to have just in case and to devote to the CZ autos. I found one two weeks ago on Ebay. Brand new for $55.00 shipped. I would have paid $100.00 or more for a used one so this was a deal.

It fits like a dream, is comfortable, and since it's vertical it conceals great. Attaches on both sides to your belt so it's very secure with no flopping about. The way it's made it doesn't ride up in your armpits which so many shoulder holsters do.

It's also great in a vehicle. The car shoulder strap seat belt can easily be moved so you can have access to the pistol and still be belted in. So much more comfortable for driving than a belt holster.

My right arm doesn't go up as fast as it use to for a side draw so the cross-draw shoulder holster is perfect. 

Those who have brought up the subject of a quality belt are on the money. Regular dress belts typically do not hold up to constant carry as they will sag over time. I have four belts I use depending on the situation and needed dress considerations. I have two 1.25 dress belts reinforced with steel inside the belt in black and brown. 

My main everyday belts are the original Wilderness instructor belts with the 5-stitch stiffness option. They are the most comfortable belts I've ever worn whether carrying or not. They look good in all except dress pants and are discrete and do not draw attention.
Original Instructor Belt

As others have stated, you'll probably go thru several holsters until you find what works for you, You can always spend a great amount of money on a holster, but money doesn't guarantee it's the best for you.

I also like leather. Not a fan of Kydex but I'm old school. Good luck to you in your search.


----------

